# Penny Arcade



## vipgraphx (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a picture of the Penny Arcade in DisneyLand




penny arcade by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I believe this is my last picture from our vacation.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 10, 2012)

Aaaahhh, so does that mean you have packed away your distortion lens until next year. Please tell me you have.


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 10, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Aaaahhh, so does that mean you have packed away your distortion lens until next year. Please tell me you have.



:chatty:ldman:

Hell no I'll find something else to shoot and post, post, post and more post just for you, cuz I know your my biggest fan


----------



## FanBoy (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice depiction of interior light and what HDR should be.


----------



## vipgraphx (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## that1guy (Aug 11, 2012)

im sure it was about to rain so thats why the sky is grey... but the distortion in this is really bad.... you know Lightroom has a lens correction that works wonders? also could be straightened out a little too.

I dont see anything interesting in this image to show the DRs ...ok well maybe just the top of the building but everything else is too far and you cant see any of the details

also you should've cropped out the flag on the side... the "smushed" people really kill this for you

im a fan of your work but this def isn't one of your best shots


----------

